# Lemon Rippled Cheescake Bars



## alx (Dec 14, 2009)

Never posted in this section.....

Saw this recipe in paper and i had some meyer lemons...

Grated some zest for the crust



Made the pastry dough and added zest-1st layer of the deal





Vanilla flavored cheescake batter





Lemon curd




Add cheescake batter and then dob curd on top





Take a knife and ripple the curd in top of cheescake





Baked and cooled in fridge overnight









This was excellent.I just started lifting weights regularly after few months off and i am glad for it....Time for a jog......Not diet food....


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 15, 2009)

Glad you are working out...I was going to say Alex, you must weigh 500 lbs...man you eat good!  And a well rounded chef too, competition Que, bread, deserts, and without question the best garden I have ever seen.  Dude, you ought to have a show on food network.  Maybe we could get you to co-host with Cowgirl...I'd watch that for sure!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice looking cheesecake...


----------



## curious aardvark (Dec 17, 2009)

You got a recipe for this ? 

Tell you what - post the recipe for this and I'll post my fool proof lemon curd recipe ;-)


----------



## chefrob (Dec 17, 2009)

that looks good alex!


----------



## alx (Dec 17, 2009)

Crust(on bottom)

1 cup flour.......................................
1/4 cup sugar
1 teaspoon finely grated lemon zest
1/8 teaspoon salt
1 stick unsalted chilled butter in 1/2 inch pieces

Pulse everything but butter in food processor.Add butter and pulse until a soft crumbly dough forms.Press dough evenly over a 9 inch square non-stick baking pan.Bake until golden brown,about 20 minutes at 325 degrees.

Filling(curd)

1 tablespoon plus 2 teaspoons cornstarch
1/2 cup cold water
2 large egg yolks
3/4 cups sugar
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice
1 teaspoon finely grated lemon zest

dissolve cornstarch in cold water.whisk yolks with sugar and lemon juice.Whisk in cornstarch and whisk over medium heat 4 minutes or sugar dissloved.Heat to a boil whisking constantly until thick and glossy-maybe a minute.Strain into heat proff bowl and add lemon zest.let cool.

Cream cheese filling

1 and 1/4 pounds cream cheese at room temp
1 cup sugar
2 tablespoons flour
3 room temp eggs
1/4 cup sour cream at room temp
1 teaspoon pure vanilla
fresh berries optional

In mixer beat cream cheese with 1 cup sugar untill smooth.
add eggs one at a time,beating well between additions.
add sour cream and vanilla.beat till smooth

Pour cream cheese batter over crust that was baked in pan.
Put curd/lemon mixture in dollops on cheesecake batter and swirl into batter using a knife.

Bake until golden brown around edges-40-45 minutes at 325 degrees.Run a knife around edge to loosen sides.
Cool on wire rack and refridgerate until thoroughly chilled-i did overnight.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 17, 2009)

That looks really good Alex, I'll have to make that for my Mom, she will love it.
Thanks for sharing the recipe, and if you're going for a jog be sure to bundle up.


----------



## alx (Dec 17, 2009)

I will honestly say it didnt last long in the fridge.The vanilla cheescake and lemon curd are a fantastic balancing act of flavors.I was happy as the first time you do a new recipe you never know.....

Alot of work,but your mom would appreciate it....Recipe said 20 minutes of prep time.. LOL


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds great!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice there Alex. You did a fine job and we did somthing like that the past weekend when we were bakin cookkies and we did a lemon tart of sorts.

It was just very simalar to the cheese cake that you did. I don't know why it wouldn't surprise me that you baked too. But you did  jam up job for sure.


----------

